
Has Science Realized This 350-Year-Old Alchemist Wish List? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/has-science-realized-this-350_year_old-alchemist-wish-list
======
informatimago
I note:

    
    
        According to Pliny, an artist presented the Roman Emperor Tiberius
        with a cup of glass that wouldn’t break when thrown on the
        ground. When Tiberius asked the artist if anyone else knew of this
        invention and the artist said no, Tiberius killed him—and so began
        the myth of the lost malleable glass.
    
    

This would give a good argument to patent your inventions. However it doesn't
work, because when you submit a patent in the USA, the US government has the
right to take it over and erase it from public knowledge, and I think we have
numerous examples of dubious deaths of free-energy inventors, so we can't
exclude that they also killed them.

Nothing changed at all since Tiberius.

